# That Dutch ladies Hockey team



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2012)

Is extremely easy on the eye. Dip me in chocolate......

Some stunners gracing our screens in this Olympics. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Minhoca (Aug 7, 2012)

I Concur!


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Is extremely easy on the eye. Dip me in chocolate......

Some stunners gracing our screens in this Olympics. 

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I saw them first, so find another team !!!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 7, 2012)

richart said:



			I saw them first, so find another team !!!
		
Click to expand...

Did your parents not teach you to share?!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 7, 2012)

...and in reply to the OP and my thoughts....Ding Dong!


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't want reinforce any stereotypes, but all the lady hockey players I have ever know have been already 'taken' by the dark side. 

they like to wear a sensible shoe and prefer the company of other females:angry:


----------



## JustOne (Aug 7, 2012)

Pic required!!!!!


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2012)

therod said:



			I don't want reinforce any stereotypes, but all the lady hockey players I have ever know have been already 'taken' by the dark side. 

they like to wear a sensible shoe and prefer the company of other females:angry:
		
Click to expand...

We are talking about Dutch hockey players here.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2012)

richart said:



			We are talking about Dutch hockey players here.

Click to expand...

OK they wear clogs instead of shoes and probably have a liberal attitude to soft drugs 

still reckon they take their holidays on certain greek island 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesbos


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2012)

http://l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/jOoXqxdCPJZlKzo5gNKHJw--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Zmk9aW5zZXQ7aD0zNTQ7cT04NTt3PTYzMA--/http://l.yimg.com/os/388/2012/07/29/149477339-jpg_202732.jpg

http://l3.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/6bCaLHY8VltwoauDQclvsw--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Zmk9aW5zZXQ7aD00MjA7cT04NTt3PTYzMA--/http://l.yimg.com/os/388/2012/07/29/82515809-jpg_202715.jpg


http://l3.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/0.../388/2012/07/29/AP100830122352-jpg_203508.jpg


----------



## sev112 (Aug 7, 2012)

richart said:



			I saw them first, so find another team !!!
		
Click to expand...

Easy - Argentina 
And New Zealand "in the flesh and up close" yesterday morning were a wonder to behold 

If i could work out how to post pictures i could upload some examples 


Seriously though, hockey at the Olympic park was fantastic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2012)

Dutch for me although the latino brooding looks of the Argentine lady hockey players is hard to resist


----------



## sev112 (Aug 7, 2012)

Let's see if the technology works ...

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/severton-123/DSCF5438.jpg

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/severton-123/DSCF5448.jpg

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/severton-123/DSCF5450.jpg

and my favourite All Black :
http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/severton-123/Paula_Creamer_4718496a4e619.jpg


If the links dont work as pics i'll try again


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh my word, when do they play next?


----------



## sev112 (Aug 7, 2012)

i really should add that these photos were taken for sporting reasons, and to commemorate the occasion, and not for any other reason whatsoever ...


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2012)

I am slightly worried, as I found some of the GB ladies rowers quite attractive when they were scrubbed up.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 7, 2012)

The Dutch are all a bit Ricky Fowler for me...


----------



## Mr_T (Aug 8, 2012)

Saw the team gb and belgian women's hockey teams last week, both had a couple who were very easy on the eye


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 8, 2012)

*cough* pass the tissues...

And yes please for the Dutch team queue.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll take the one in the gimp mask, she looks like fun.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 8, 2012)

No 19 on the Dutch squad is the delectable Ellen Hoog...

Edited to add: Ellen Hoog while not playing hockey 
http://egotastic.com/photos/dutch-f...d-hockey-player-ellen-hoog-in-fhm-holland-06/


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 8, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			No 19 on the Dutch squad is the delectable Ellen Hoog...

Edited to add: Ellen Hoog while not playing hockey 
http://egotastic.com/photos/dutch-f...d-hockey-player-ellen-hoog-in-fhm-holland-06/

Click to expand...

Schwing


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2012)

Good to see them win on "penalties" and through to the final


----------



## drawboy (Aug 8, 2012)

PHWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!
Every one of them is a stunner, I'd give any one of them house space....providing they can cook a proper Yorkshire pudding. On second thoughts, sod it, I'll buy some Aunt Bessies.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2012)

In the interests of equality and for the minority on here...the awesome foursome!


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you didn't put the picture up of the American rowers collecting their bronze medals Amanda. I understand one of them was very excited to win his medal.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2012)

richart said:



			Glad you didn't put the picture up of the American rowers collecting their bronze medals Amanda. I understand one of them was very excited to win his medal.

Click to expand...

Really - google methinks!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2012)

It must be men and water - who could forget Big Ben!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you talking from experience here Amanda?

I think we ought to be told..........:clap:


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Are you talking from experience here Amanda?

I think we ought to be told..........:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! Actually no...hmmm...there are always exceptions to the rule though...(sorry Alan)!








I did check out the US rower but think the mods might disapprove!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 8, 2012)

What, have they got meat and two veg?!!



Farneyman said:



			The Dutch are all a bit Ricky Fowler for me...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2012)

That Georgina Twigg in the British team is awesome too. Womens hockey is great. Fit birds and a look at tomorrows washing


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 8, 2012)

Watched the Holland team on recomendations from the board and thought that they were jolly good.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watched the Holland team on recomendations from the board and thought that they were jolly good.
		
Click to expand...

Shame they didn't play in their tight white shirts, look even better.


----------



## sev112 (Aug 8, 2012)

Captainron said:



			That Georgina Twigg in the British team is awesome too. Womens hockey is great. Fit birds and a look at tomorrows washing
		
Click to expand...

Note you didnt mention the South Africa team Ron ?   I watched them thrash USA 7-0 : awesome


----------



## Captainron (Aug 9, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Note you didnt mention the South Africa team Ron ?   I watched them thrash USA 7-0 : awesome
		
Click to expand...

They are definitely a second tier team both in ability and looks. I support them wholeheartedly though. Hockey in South africa is really popular but somehow the popularity doeesn't produce teams that can compete against the best teams.


----------

